# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  طريقك للسعاده

## keana

د. ابراهيم الفقي*

*استيقظ صباحا وأنت سعيد*
*يطلع النهار على البعض فيقول "صباح الخير يا دنيا" بينما يقول البعض الآخر "ما هذا... لماذا حل علينا النهار مرة أخرى بهذه السرعة"!! احذر من الأفكار السلبية التي يمكن أن تخطر على بالك صباحا حيث أنها من الممكن أن تبرمج يومك كله بالأحاسيس السلبية، وركز انتباهك على الأشياء الإيجابية، وابدأ يومك بنظرة سليمة تجاه الأشياء.*

*احتفظ بابتسامة جذابة على وجهك*
*حتى إذا لم تكن شعر أنك تريد أن تبتسم فتظاهر بالابتسامة حيث إن العقل الباطن لا يستطيع أن يفرق بين الشيء الحقيقي والشيء غير الحقيقي، وعلى ذلك فمن الأفضل أن تقرر أن تبتسم باستمرار.*

*كن البادئ بالتحية والسلامهناك حديث شريف يقول "وخيرهما الذي يبدأ بالسلام"... فلا تنتظر الغير وابدأ أنت.*

*كن منصتا جيدا*
*اعلم أن هذا ليس بالأمر السهل دائما، وربما يحتاج لبعض الوقت حتى تتعود على ذلك، فابدأ من الآن... لا تقاطع أحدا أثناء حديثه... وعليك بإظهار الاهتمام.... وكن منصتا جيدا...*

*خاطب الناس بأسمائهم*
*أعتقد أن أسماءنا هي أجمل شيء تسمعه آذاننا فخاطب الناس بأسمائهم.*

*تعامل مع كل إنسان على أنه أهم شخص في الوجود*
*ليس فقط إنك ستشعر بالسعادة نتيجة لذلك، ولكن سيكون لديك عدد أكبر من الأصدقاء يبادلونك نفس الشعور.*

*ابدأ بالمجاملةقم كل يوم بمجاملة ثلاثة أشخاص على الأقل.*

*كن السبب في أن يبتسم أحد كل يوم*
*ابعث رسالة شكر لطبيبك أو طبيب أسنانك أو حتى المختصص بإصلاح سيارتك.*

*كن دائم العطاء*
*وقد حدث أن أحد سائقي أتوبيسات الركاب في دينفر بأمريكا نظر في وجوه الركاب، ثم أوقف الأتوبيس ونزل منه، ثم عاد بعد عدة دقائق ومعه علبة من الحلوى وأعطى كل راكب قطعة منها. ولما أجرت معه إحدى الجرائد مقابلة صحفية بخصوص هذا النوع من الكرم والذي كان يبدو غير عادي، قال" أنا لم أقم بعمل شيء كي أجذب انتباه الصحف، ولكني رأيت الكآبة على وجوه الركاب في ذلك اليوم، فقررت أن أقوم بعمل شيء يسعدهم ، فأنا أشعر بالسعادة عند العطاء، وما قمت به ليس إلا شيئا بسيطا في هذا الجانب". فكن دائم العطاء.*

*سامح نفسك وسامح الآخرين*
*إن الذات السلبية في الإنسان هي التي تغضب وتأخذ بالثأر وتعاقب بينما الطبيعة الحقيقية للإنسان هي النقاء وسماحة النفس والصفاء والتسامح مع الآخرين.*

*استعمل دائما كلمةمن فضلكوكلمةشكرا*
*هذه الكلمات البسيطة تؤدي إلى تنائج مدهشة... فقم باتباع ذلك وسترى بنفسك ولابد أن تعرف أن نظرتك تجاه الأشياء هي من اختيارك أنت فقم بهذا الاختيار حتى تكون عندك نظرة سليمة وصحيحة تجاه كل شيء.*
*من اليوم قم بمعاملة الآخرين بالطريقة التي تحب أن يعملوك بها.*
*من اليوم ابتسم للآخرين كما تحب أن يبتسموا لك.*
*من اليوم امدح الآخرين كما تحب أن يقوموا هم بمدحك.*
*من اليوم أنصت للأخرين كما تحب أن ينصتوا إليك.*
*من اليوم ساعد الآخرين كما تحب أن يساعدوك.*
*بهذه الطريقة ستصل لأعلى مستوى من النجاح، وستكون في طريقك للسعادة بلا حدود.*

*تذكر دائما عش كل لحظة كأنها آخر لحظة في حياتك،*
*عش بالإيمان، عش بالأمل*
*عش بالحب، عش بالكفاح، وقدر قيمة الحياةما بعرف اذا مكرر والا لا لكن كلام الدكتور الفقي رائع جدا وبنصحكم تبحثوا عنه وتقراو اله

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكورة عالموضوع الرائع ..
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]ابدأ بالمجاملة
قم كل يوم بمجاملة ثلاثة أشخاص على الأقل.




[align=center][/align]يا جماعة المجاملة اشي والنفاق اشي تاني

لو كلنا نتعامل مع بعضنا بأسلوب المجاملة البنّـــــــــاءة رح كلنا نحب بعضنا البعض وهاي وسيلة جميلة لكسب القلوب

يسلموووووووووو عالموضوع الحلووووووووووو   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> عش بالإيمان، عش بالأملعش بالحب، عش بالكفاح، وقدر قيمة الحياة




البعض وليس كل عايش والبعض الآخر لأ 
أتعلمين انت والجميع لماذا ؟؟
تنقصهم ذرة ايمان وقلب رحيم

----------


## $ RORO $

[align=center]حلو كتير  :7f21b6bbef: [/align]

----------

